# Do Chicago's strict gun laws really work?



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

You decide....
The murder rate in Chicago is up 84 percent this year - AOL


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Of course they do. 

How does one turn off the sarcasm switch?


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

Define "work"

If "work" means makes it hard for law-abiding citizens to arm up, then yes, they work.

Gun control never gets guns out of the hands of bad guys. Never.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Chicago's anti-gun laws really do work extremely well.
They are almost completely effective in keeping the law-abiding people of Chicago disarmed, living in fear and trepidation, and in thrall to their local "community organizers" (for which read: "Democrat Party ward heelers").


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It works...if the goal is to have the criminals keep their own numbers down to a semi-manageable number. The laws are far from perfect, though, if you consider the collateral damage to innocent bystanders, or people who are too ignorant to act in a submissive manner. But, you have to break a few eggs to make an omelet. Sure, it's very hard on law-abiding citizens, children, etc. 

But, that's just something that the public has to put up with if they want a 'progressive' government. It seems that Chicago residents understand and accept this, since they have not, as yet, lynched Rahm Emmanuel.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The Make for a great Black Market Business


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

They are about as effective as prohibition was to control the use of alcohol. If everyone was armed, probably would be less than half the murders that are currently happening. Never would know for sure whether or not somebody was carrying. It would make people think twice about what they were doing.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Semi-rational people would think twice, the problem is the druggies and gangbangers are nowhere near rational


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep, it's working just as planned. The law abiding citizen is "forbidden" from being able to protect himself with a firearm, thus leaving most of them to rely on the "government" to save and protect them. They end up owing their mere existence to the government, thus resulting in more votes for their leaders (which incidentally has had a democratic mayor since around 1931).


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

MoMan said:


> ...[Chicago] has had a democratic mayor since around 1931...


Back when I was a child (born 1938), the most influential newspaper in Chicago was _The Chicago Tribune_, published by "Colonel" Robert McCormick, who supported the Republican Party. Remember that this was the era of FDR and the "New Deal."
During my childhood, anti-_Tribune_ and anti-McCormick jokes were in constant circulation, even in New York, where I was being brought up.

McCormick was in constant combat with the Democrat "machine" that ran Chicago. Influential people in Chicago voted Republican, almost to a man. But the Democrats just kept on winning elections. Every time.
The reason for that lay then, and still lays today, with the control over individual votes exercised by the Democrat "ward heelers" who work in small neighborhood areas throughout the city, handing out political favors and personal aid, and by those means buying individual votes.
Barack Obama, "Community Organizer," was once one of those city-machine ward heelers.

So now I know that even though my family was FDR-Democrat through-and-through, and even though my father enjoyed and appreciated anti-_Tribune_ jokes, it is one thing to feel that a particular Democrat (for instance FDR) might be good for the nation, and quite another to slavishly promote and constantly vote for the entire Democrat ticket.
Now I also know that "Colonel" McCormick and his _Tribune_ were more right than wrong, and that the people of Chicago spend their votes extremely foolishly, election after election.

Later: In dinner-time conversation, Jean has just told me that her father (and therefore presumably her mother as well) was as anti-Democrat as McCormick was, and always voted a straight Republican ticket. Jean's family left Chicago in 1952, and moved to California.
Neither Jean nor I ever vote a straight party ticket, regardless of any temptation. We have learned that it leads to horrific consequences, as we see today in Chicago and in other Democrat-controlled-core American cities.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Back when I was a child (born 1938), the most influential newspaper in Chicago was _The Chicago Tribune_, published by "Colonel" Robert McCormick, who supported the Republican Party. Remember that this was the era of FDR and the "New Deal."
> During my childhood, anti-_Tribune_ and anti-McCormick jokes were in constant circulation, *even in New York, where I was being brought up*.
> 
> McCormick was in constant combat with the Democrat "machine" that ran Chicago. Influential people in Chicago voted Republican, almost to a man. But the Democrats just kept on winning elections. Every time.
> ...


Steve,
I understand what you mean. We left NYS last fall, moving to Western Kentucky after retiring. That's another cesspool (NYC), that could use a good purging! We were actually in WNY by Lake Erie, totally different than downstate. The problem with NYS is that something like 60% of the state's voting population resides in the 5 boroughs of NYC! It's kind of tough to change things with those odds!
I bet Illinois is probably suffering from the same thing with Chicago sucking off of everyone else in the state!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Even back when I was in college, New York City held enough voters and enough political power to swing the state.
Occasionally, a Republican was elected to city or state office: for instance, LaGardia, Dewey, and (yuch) Bloomberg. But those Republicans were so much like Democrats that even straight-ticket Democrat voters were happy with them.

I have to assume that Chicago, Democrat-controlled, swings Illinois, too.
Of course, Illinois downstate used to be like New York upstate: farmers, small-business entrepreneurs, and working people, all of whom voted Republican.
But nowadays, even downstate Illinois and upstate New York are so filled with Progressives and Liberals who have flown from the cities that there, too, we'd find a Democrat majority.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Even back when I was in college, New York City held enough voters and enough political power to swing the state.
> Occasionally, a Republican was elected to city or state office: for instance, LaGardia, Dewey, and (yuch) Bloomberg. But those Republicans were so much like Democrats that even straight-ticket Democrat voters were happy with them.
> 
> I have to assume that Chicago, Democrat-controlled, swings Illinois, too.
> ...


back in 2007 when I left, the upstate cities were mostly controlled by the Dems, and the surrounding counties and suburbs were mostly Republican. Probably still the same, ,maybe more Dems now than before because there is no industry or jobs left upstate for the most part, and that usually tends to foster more social programs, joblessness training, unemployment payments, and those folks tend to think more like Dems anyhow. Many of us who were and still are fed up with that mindset have moved to greener pastures already.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Even back when I was in college, New York City held enough voters and enough political power to swing the state.
> Occasionally, a Republican was elected to city or state office: for instance, LaGardia, Dewey, and (yuch) Bloomberg. But those Republicans were so much like Democrats that even straight-ticket Democrat voters were happy with them.
> 
> I have to assume that Chicago, Democrat-controlled, swings Illinois, too.
> ...


Actually upstate NY is pretty much voting Republican, with the exception of Erie County (driven by Buffalo, which has a huge welfare population!). In the past couple of elections for Governor, the map showed most of the state voted Republican. We just couldn't overcome the downstate factor.
...AND that is why I am now living in the South!!

On a side-note good ol' Rod Blagojevich is finally going to be sentenced, looks like he is going to do about 14 years! YEP, they should keep electing the Dems to office!!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...cEvg9A0gmW2Gxi_FA&sig2=DWDi2xCg6l1SCVF4TjvxZQ


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesting that Suffolk voted Republican, while the far-northeast "vacation" counties voted Democrat. Albany and Rochester, I can understand.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Yea, that seems a bit backwards.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

Chicago is well on to it's way for a record breaking year for shootings.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

To justify the politicians thinking is that you are correct that the murder rate is up, but all other crimes are down, so the crime rate is really unchanged.
So all is good in the emerald city....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

wirenut said:


> ...So all is good in the emerald city....


Sorry: The "Emerald City" is Seattle, not Chicago.
Washington State's state flower is mildew, and Seattle's city flower is green mold.
Chicago is merely green with envy.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Sorry: The "Emerald City" is Seattle, not Chicago.
> Washington State's state flower is mildew, and Seattle's city flower is green mold.
> Chicago is merely green with envy.


Emerald City - 3938 N. Sheridan Rd. Chicago...it's a theater just like all the politicians.
damn who woulda thought!!!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

wirenut said:


> Emerald City - 3938 N. Sheridan Rd. Chicago...it's a theater just like all the politicians.
> damn who woulda thought!!!!!


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Chicago Politicians are what I shovel out of the stalls


----------



## Crow (Apr 4, 2016)

I guess if you were born in Chicago and didn't know any different, you might be ok with putting up with their laws that forbid you from arming yourself. It's like friggen zombies over there. Ain't no way to live. A world where only bad guys have the guns and the politicians coddle them. What a nightmare...

Chicago has nothing to lose by loosening up the gun laws. More proof that Dems ignore logic and reason. :smt075


----------

